
Show HN: Pokester. A tool to extract Twitter list data - bepitulaz
https://www.chloematt.com/products/pokester/
======
jolmg
Odd name. I thought it was an alternate taking of "dexter" so instead of
"Pokedex" this was "Pokester". So I was confused this wasn't related to
Pokedexes at all.

I think any name beginning with "Poke-" of 3 syllables or more is going to get
people thinking of Pokemon.

